# Projector recomendation...



## gripp2020 (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok, sheetrock is in, mud an tap will be done by Friday, and i wana go buy somthing!! I really like the Epson stuff. Looking at the 8100 (which was in HH G this weekend marked down to 1300 or so) and the Mits. 3800. Ive got soooo much stuff to get and i dont wana go over $2000 for a projector. I think that price should get me something I will be happy with.

The room is 16 x 25.6 Double sheetrock with 2 cases of Green Glue. I know it wasn’t enough, but I gotta do what I gotta do !! It will be about 13 feet from the screen. (which I also don’t have yet)

I also don’t have a receiver yet. It needs to be dual zone cause I’ve got speakers in the kitchen, a second sitting aria, the wife’s office and yes, she wanted one in the bathroom as well. 

I need maybe the best top 5 1080p HD projectors I can get for the 2 grand price. My AV guy (ran all my wires and stuff) likes the Optima. (Don’t remember which one) Not that im not listening to him, but i havent heard allot of rave reviews on them. I REALLLLYYY like the epson for some reason.

Please give me your imput on this and maybe WHY you like what you like. I.E. warranties and bulb life, stuff like that.

Thanks.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Optoma and Epson are both good brands. Lots of people here like models from both.

I have a Sanyo Z4 and love it (720p). Their newer models get great reviews as well.

The other major contenders to consider is the Panasonic AE300U and AE4000U.

www.projectorcentral.com has some good reviews and a calculator to show you screen size and brightness for different models with different room lighting conditions.

I got my projector at Visual Apex and was very happy with them (they are a forum sponsor here, but I got my projector before that).

Best of luck.


----------



## gripp2020 (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok fond out my AV guy likes the Optoma HD2200. What do you think about that one? I didnt find it on projector people or Cnet, but i did find it on About projectors. He just really likes Optoma and for some reason i like Epson, but i am being open to it. After all he (and you guys as well) know more about this stuff than me.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

For me it is the Epson 8100/8500 or the Panasonic AE4000. I have the Epson 6100 and love it to pieces. 

Matt


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm not big on DLP projectors (although there are some good ones out there) -- so I usually recommend LCD models.

That one seems nice -- quiet, 1080 native resolution, 1900 lumens.

You have a 13 foot throw distance -- how big of a screen were you looking at?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I would also take a look at Benq. They are well reviewed and their CS is great. IMO. http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/w6000/index.php The 6000 is on sale now....http://www.projectorpeople.com/projectors/projdtls.asp?itemid=24766&itmname=BenQ W6000&tab=images


----------



## gripp2020 (Nov 23, 2009)

Im going with a Dragonfly 110" High Contrast Screen and Onkyo SR608 7.2 Ch Receiver
it is about 12 to 13 feet from the screen.
AV guy listed it as the HD2200, but im seeing allot on the Optima HD20. Didnt know if its the same one or not. Sorry for the ignorance on the subject guys. I draw for a living and love movies, but im JUST getting into the AV world of things so i dont know allot. SOooooo I dont know the differance between a DLP and an LCD projector either.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There a re a number of members here that have had some quality control issues with Optima, The Panasonic or Epson seem to be the big favorites. Also as mentioned Sanyo also makes a great projector.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

gripp2020 said:


> Im going with a Dragonfly 110" High Contrast Screen and Onkyo SR608 7.2 Ch Receiver
> it is about 12 to 13 feet from the screen.
> AV guy listed it as the HD2200, but im seeing allot on the Optima HD20. Didnt know if its the same one or not. Sorry for the ignorance on the subject guys. I draw for a living and love movies, but im JUST getting into the AV world of things so i dont know allot. SOooooo I dont know the differance between a DLP and an LCD projector either.


LCDs main advantage is the placement flexibility and zoom features. 

The Panasonic 4000 or Epson HC8500UB are my top choices in the 1080p category.

Why not paint a black widow screen on your wall instead of spending money on a screen. You gotta paint anyway you may as well make it worth your while. If you want a screen look at Carada. 

If you want a cheap projector the HD20 is excellent, but placement is gonna be a pain. Do yourself a favor and get one that's easier to setup.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I sell both brands, but the Epson is by far the most popular. Unless you are getting a steal on one vs. the other, I vote Epson.

Matteo


----------



## gripp2020 (Nov 23, 2009)

lsiberian and Matteo Im feeling both of you guys. My AV guy is pushing the Optimas, but i am feeling the Epson as well. I was looking at the 8100 because it was $1200 to $1400 at hhG and Best Buy. I had a few guys tell me they like the Epson HC8500UB but i dont know why it is "better" than the 8100 other than it is over 2K and the 8100 is under 2K. 

tonyvdb mention "quality control" issues by other members. Anything specific? Im just trying to get my facts straight B 4 i veto his vote for the Optima 2200.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

gripp2020 said:


> lsiberian and Matteo Im feeling both of you guys. My AV guy is pushing the Optimas, but i am feeling the Epson as well. I was looking at the 8100 because it was $1200 to $1400 at hhG and Best Buy. I had a few guys tell me they like the Epson HC8500UB but i dont know why it is "better" than the 8100 other than it is over 2K and the 8100 is under 2K.
> 
> tonyvdb mention "quality control" issues by other members. Anything specific? Im just trying to get my facts straight B 4 i veto his vote for the Optima 2200.


The 8100 is a brightness ambient light model. The 8500 is a reference model. There is a big difference in contrast between the two. Still I think Panasonic won this round with the 4000. Though the 8500 may be more reliable long term.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

gripp2020 said:


> tonyvdb mention "quality control" issues by other members. Anything specific? Im just trying to get my facts straight B 4 i veto his vote for the Optima 2200.


Several members have had very premature bulb failure (less than 300 hrs) and some have even had it happen on the replacement lamp as well and it does not seem to be a specific model of the Optoma projectors. That being said there are members here that have had very good luck with their projectors..


----------



## akan101 (Sep 14, 2009)

The clear winner; although marginal, is the EPSON. It has better blacks and has a brighter picture. The 2:40 vs 16:9 re-sizing format advantage of the PANASONIC is only an advantage if you are using a screen with fixed border edges


----------

